# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  New Football (Soccer) Season

## Domski

Only a matter of days now until the new season starts (for those outside the Premiership anyway). Thought would share and canvas some thoughts on the season ahead...

*Premiership*

Some changes afoot in the top flight this year with the restrictions that have been imposed on squad size etc and a few teams that will be thinking that they can/should challenge for a top 4 spot. Will Liverpool recover or has the damage been done and can Man City/Spurs/Villa nip at the heals of the other established 'Big 3'.

*Championship*

This is where most of my attention will be focussed with Leeds having at last started going in the right direction. I think we'll do okay but auto-promotion and even a play off spot is probably a little bit too much to hope for. The league is probably as open as it has been for many years with Middlesbrough and Nottingham Forest tipped for promotion.

*League 1*

It wasn't as bad languishing down there as you might have thought and had some good matches against some surprisingly good/tenacious teams. I don't have any thoughts about who'll do what but will be following what's going on a lot more than I might have done a few years ago.


Any thoughts/predictions for the season ahead?

Dom

PS Apologies for the somewhat English bias of my comments. Afraid I don't really follow football in other countries but please feel free to express your thoughts if you do  :Smilie:

----------


## daddylonglegs

I'd like to see the Mighty Spurs make a realistic challenge for the title for the first time in nearly 25 years......but it isn't going to happen - I predict 6th. Meanwhile at the wrong end of North London I think Arsene needs a trophy or this season will be his last (it shouldn't be - but that's reality). Don't be surprised is the FA Cup figures a bit higher in Arsenal's list of priorities......

I think Mark Hughes and Roy Hodgson will show their real calibre - Liverpool 3rd, Fulham 13th. Man Utd will win the league and Blackpool will finish bottom.

In the lower leagues, for obscure reasons I always look out for Swansea - unfortunately they blew their best chance last year, flirting with relegation this year I think - perhaps Cardiff to squeeze through the playoffs this time.....

----------


## DonkeyOte

I see Chelsea retaining the title this year though on pure footballing grounds I would prefer to see United win it ... like dll I think Arsenal need to win a trophy this year and I think Spurs are unlikely to match last seasons league performance esp. if they get a decent run in Europe (fingers crossed).

In the Championship - it will be interesting to see how the Old Firm - I mean Middlesbrough - get on this time around... I think Steve Gibson deserves some good fortune... none of the sides that went down from the Prem League are likely to bounce straight back IMO.

In Div 1 - well I hope the mighty U's have a better season this than last though unlikely.  Having started 2009-10 with a 7-1 drubbing of Norwich a mid table finish was disappointing yet not surprising given we first lost manager Paul Lambert to Norwich (who then ensured Norwich returned the favour) and for some inexplicable reason then appointed Aidy Boothroyd

Thankfully Aidy has since moved on to Coventry - enjoy that Coventry fans - you may wish to one of those "flight pillows" if you actually attend the Rico.  That said Coventry deserve all they get given their horrific '86-87 cup win over the mighty Spurs - poor old Gary Mabbutt... that was the first (and I hope only) time a football match ever made me cry ... I was 11 years old and glued to the telly in my Holsten replica kit only to see the ball loop over Ray Clemence... tears before bedtime.

----------


## romperstomper

This should be fun to look back on next year...

William Hill have Man City at 9-2 for the title and Arsenal at 6-1. I know where I'd put my money (if I could ever bring myself to bet on Arsenal winning anything)

I think Spurs will crash out of Europe early and finish 6th or 7th. I think United will win the league and Ferguson might actually retire if they do. Liverpool's position will depend entirely on the ownership fiasco going on just now - if Torres decides to walk, they're out of contention. Chelsea to finish 3rd.

----------


## thorin

Agreed, I think Spurs will be concentrating too much on the Champions League and loose their focus on the Premiership. Should be interesting if Man City can get their act together better this year, and make a more effective challange, personally think they will be in the top 4 by the end of the season.

For me its still a 2 horse race for the title though, with Chelsea and Man Utd competing for the top spot, will Liverpool be back in the top 4, remains to be seen but Roy Hodgson is a good coach and may revitalise them.

I too hope Leeds will do well, but they will need to establish themselves as a good Championship side this season before they can even think about any chances of promotion, personally tip Forest to top the group.

----------


## zbor

Go Tottenham with Croatian axle  :Smilie:

----------


## DonkeyOte

That is true zbor - but how long we will be able to keep hold of Modric is another matter altogether...

----------


## martindwilson

no one likes us but i think we'll give the championship a bit of a go!

----------


## Domski

Nobody hates us really, they're just pretending  :Wink: 

Anyway, come 4:00pm today we might have one less club to play a fixture against!

Dom

----------


## martindwilson

i take it thats palace?

----------


## simjambra

Good to see so many Spurs... Spurs and Excel, I wonder if there is a correlation  :Smilie: 

I think we'll struggle against a resurgent Liverpool and Man City, forall the unbalance they might generate, the world class players they have at their disposal will shine through eventually.

So 

Chelsea
Man U
A******
Liverpool
Man City
Spurs


I suppose we'll have to do a cup treble to make up for it

----------


## Domski

> Good to see so many Spurs...



Oh God, not another one  :Wink: 

Dom

----------


## martindwilson

spurs and excel...hmmmmmmmm are you sure you don't mean
Nick Van Exel who played basketball for the  San Antonio Spurs,?

----------


## zbor

Crottenham manage to qualify...

We have optimistic grup: Zenit, Anderlecht, AEK, *HAJDUK SPLIT*

----------


## daddylonglegs

> I'd like to see the Mighty Spurs make a realistic challenge for the title for the first time in nearly 25 years......but it isn't going to happen - I predict 6th. Meanwhile at the wrong end of North London I think Arsene needs a trophy or this season will be his last (it shouldn't be - but that's reality). Don't be surprised is the FA Cup figures a bit higher in Arsenal's list of priorities......
> 
> I think Mark Hughes and Roy Hodgson will show their real calibre - Liverpool 3rd, Fulham 13th. Man Utd will win the league and Blackpool will finish bottom.
> 
> In the lower leagues, for obscure reasons I always look out for Swansea - unfortunately they blew their best chance last year, flirting with relegation this year I think - perhaps Cardiff to squeeze through the playoffs this time.....



My Spurs 6th prediction might still come to pass - in which case you'd have the odd(?) situation where Spurs would not be in Europe while Fulham, Stoke and Birmingham will be (probably)....all three of those finishing below Spurs in the table and 2 of them not winning a trophy  :Smilie: 

Meanwhile Cardiff have just been squeezed out of the playoffs and the mighty Swans sail serenely up to Wembley.....

----------


## Domski

No surprises in the Premiership really other than Liverpool going from relegation fodder to almost European spot and all the top teams making it all seem far harder than it should have been. Arsenal have pretty much blown it in the last couple of months. Still 5 teams in it for the remaining 2 relegation spots though with Blackpool in the thick of it despite their early promise.

I thought QPR and Norwich were good value for auto promotion in the Championship and the suggestion that Middlesbrough totally failing to live up to expectations. Bit gutted Leeds just missed out on the play-off's but all the sides promoted from League 1 exceeded expectation (particularly Norwich). Happy to see the Blunts heading for League 1 and no tears shed at Nottingham Forest and Cardiff being knocked out in first round of the play-off's. Out of the 2 in the play-off final I reckon I'd prefer Reading to go up as they're not Welsh  :Wink: 

As long as Huddersfield fail in the league 1 play-off's I don't really mind what else happens.

Dom

PS Let's hope Man Utd get hammered in the Champions League final.

----------


## daddylonglegs

> PS Let's hope Man Utd get hammered in the Champions League final.



Hi Dom,

As is my wont I'll be supporting England's representatives in the final......but of course if they both play as expected United have no chance......

----------


## Domski

I usually feel the same even if it is 'them' but for some reason I just can't bring myself to do so this year. Doubt I'll even bother watching it. The ridiculous ticket prices at the final this year are another thing.

Dom

----------


## Paul

Go Packers!  It's not my fault you use the term football so loosely.

----------


## Domski

That's not football, it's barely a sport.

Dom

----------


## Domski

Quite an exciting last day of the season. Glad Wolves managed to escape, just, as always had a soft spot for them. Shame for Blackpool as they gave it a real shot against Man Utd but it just wasn't to be once the own goal went in. Would have preferred if Birmingham hadn't gone down as they'll be a tough team to beat next year. All in all very entertaining.

Dom

----------


## zbor

Yea, really interesting...Wolves and Blackburn with draw could both be relegated. At the end, both escaped  :Smilie:

----------


## martindwilson

birmingham,whu,leeds   hmm looks like we'll have to play to a few home fans only games NOLU

----------


## Domski

Leeds will no doubt bring as many fans as you give us tickets.

Dom

----------


## zbor

Stupid Stoke won't be on TV on thursday :/

----------


## Mordred

> That's not football, it's barely a sport.
> 
> Dom



Hahaha-aha!  Does your version of footbal involve chasing a little black disc on ice with blades on your feet?  Now that's a sport!!  

Go Jets Go!

 :Smilie:

----------

